# Before and after (~1900 and now)



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

I wanted to make this thread to see some pics of old buildings and streets and how they changed throughout the years. Not necessarily good changes. I would like to see specially old pictures and new pictures from the same angles. For example, this in Buenos Aires:



JSniuk said:


> Cabildo y Sucre en 1920:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there's already a thread like this, forgive me


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

The town of Santa Cruz del Quiché, in Guatemala. Looks almost the same :cheers: 1886 and 2014


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Guatemala City, 6th Avenue, 1941 - 2015


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous thread :drool:


----------



## kisssme (Mar 9, 2015)

Paris, avenue de l'Opera 1890










today


----------



## Tolbert (Jan 5, 2012)

Dont like the change!. Looks so artificial with all those colors!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Both are colour photos, but the power plant soot was really bad in the 1890s :lol:


----------



## Lambrequin (Mar 27, 2014)

Extracts from a book about Paris and its suburbs's evolution, judge by yourself :



















One can translate its' name by "A century passes"


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

some frome Montevideo (Uruguay)

the first is from 1910


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more from Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Montevideo 1890 vs 00's


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

some more of Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more from Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## kisssme (Mar 9, 2015)

in Paris

in 1900









today


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That was an expo or world fair structure, wasn't it?


----------



## kisssme (Mar 9, 2015)

ThatOneGuy said:


> That was an expo or world fair structure, wasn't it?


i think, but im not sure..


----------



## kisssme (Mar 9, 2015)

rue faubourg montmatre 1910










today


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

el palmesano said:


> more from Montevideo


That kind of waterfronts from the last decades of the 19th century and first decades of the 20th century are beautiful :drool:


----------



## Aster de Gatîne (Jul 23, 2015)

I will try to revive this interesting thread

Before after pictures of a small French town , for my part I have a real nostalgia for the 60s or the years before the war to the French landscape and urbanism.

*beach of Tresmeur and Tozoul - Trebeurden, France*
The beach of left today is a port.



 

 

Sorry for my bad english


----------

